# Issue with OpenBGPD



## CHIKHI (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm adding a static route to the OpenBGPD process. The route is distributed correctly.
But when I delete the route, OpenBGPD still distribute it, even it is no longer in the routing table (`netstat -rn4`).

I have to restart the OpenBGPD process to delete the route.

Is there any way to force OpenBGPD to delete the routes without restart?

Thanks!


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 22, 2015)

I only used net/openbgpd briefly before settling on net/bird so I'm not sure how much help I can provide.  I guess to start your bgpd.conf configuration for this section would be helpful.  Does `bgpctl reload` work to trigger a refresh of the kernel FIB down to the BGP routing table?


----------



## CHIKHI (Jun 22, 2015)

No, unfortunately it doesn't help.


----------



## Oko (Jun 22, 2015)

CHIKHI said:


> No, unfortunately it doesn't help.


I would ask on misc@openbsd. Even though that you are not running OpenBGPD on its native platform it is likely that people will be able to help you.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 22, 2015)

I think Oko's recommendation may be the best idea.  I would think there would be an option to have OpenBGPD check the kernel FIB periodically to propagate the changes that someone more familiar with OpenBGPD can assist with.


----------



## CHIKHI (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok thanks all for you help. I'm going to ask on misc@openbsd.


----------

